# FreeBSD merchandise



## forquare (Mar 9, 2016)

Back in 2010 I visited FOSDEM and picked up a Beastie pin badge, alas the front of it fell off the pin at some point in the last year, I only noticed when I recently donned the coat it was attached to it.  I'd love to replace it, and if possible contribute back to a project/company that benefits (Free)BSD while doing so.

Having had a look, the FreeBSD Mall does not currently supply pin badges.  Are there other companies/projects that supply merchandise? (if I'm ordering a new badge then other things may just happen to fall into my cart)  I'm based in the UK, and a more local source would certainly appeal if there is one...


----------



## da1 (Mar 22, 2016)

The FreeBSD Mall


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 22, 2016)

http://www.case-badges.com/bsd-daemon-3d-domed-case-badges-4-badge-set-collection-series-p-221.html


----------

